# Downtown Sunrise Menhaden King Fly



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

We,ve been tearin up the kings at the turning basin on live menhaden. i tied this up just now, gonna try it at the auditorium at sunrise tomorrow. It is fitted with two hooksconnectedwithsteelat 90 degrees. I also tied in the leader so it wouldbestraight. Im using a 12wt with a 200 grain sinking line. As hot as the king bite has been, i might have a chance????


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say you have a great chance. Thats a really nice looking fly. I've been wanting to catch a king on fly, let us know how you do.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking fly, I'd like to know how it works out for kings too. I've been trying to catch a king on the flyrod for the past few trips but haven't yet. I did catch some spanish, legal snapper, and a little grouper on it though. I've been throwing a 12wt with a sinking line as well.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

You got to get em with that! Nice fly


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

thanks, ill take the camera.....


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

that is a nice looking fly. let us know how that works. if it does work teach us how to tie it. i have a 9wt and would love to catch one on fly. maybe that is to light?


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

Damn'd camera, never catch sh-t when i take it. I was there early,but didn't see anyone catch one.

I did get one strike on the fly, there was quite a few small kings and lots of nice sized spanish & skippys. 

Most of the fish are feeding the small minnows that are balled up. Its kinda hard to match the hatch , when the hatch is a ball of bait 8 foot around. 

A fly like that would take about 30 minutes to tye, including connecting the 2 hooks......maybe i'll break it down with pics of the fly in stages if ya'llr interested


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice looking fly, I think you should of added a little more flash but still looks great.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd eat it!:letsdrink Nice fly!


----------

